# Best drive clone software...??



## Rickkins (Dec 18, 2019)

Hi guys, just a quick question here.

Getting a new Samsung 970 EVO Plus for Christmas, upgrading from the 960 model. Don't wanna bother with a fresh install, so what's best to use to accomplish moving  my c drive in it's entirety from old to new...??

Thanks...!!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm partial to Image for Windows, free trial available


----------



## Kursah (Dec 18, 2019)

Macrium Reflect Free works quite well IMHO.






						Macrium Reflect Free Trial
					

Macrium Reflect - Incredibly powerful software that allows you to create and schedule effective backups




					www.macrium.com


----------



## TheRagnarok (Dec 18, 2019)

Just use the free tool Samsung provides.








						Samsung Magician & SSD Tools & Software Update | Samsung Semiconductor Global
					

Download Samsung Magician, tools & software for Samsung SSDs, Data Migration Software, Firmware, Driver, Data Center Toolkit, Activation Software.




					www.samsung.com
				



Install new drive, clone, shutdown, unplug or wipe the old drive.


----------



## Rickkins (Dec 18, 2019)

TheRagnarok said:


> Just use the free tool Samsung provides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I didn't even realize they had a migration tool, guess I should have checked first.

Guess I'll go with that one, thanks all.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Dec 18, 2019)

Why not Clonezilla?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 18, 2019)

HDClone, but the free version is quite slow.





						HDClone X.3 | Miray Software
					

HDClone by Miray Software is the universal tool for cloning disks and other mass storage media fast and easily. To be used for backups, data recovery, system migration and professional duplication of several disks at a time.




					www.miray.de


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 18, 2019)

If you are going to clone, the best option is to use the Migration Tool from the SSD manufacturer.  If nothing else, the company you gave money to will be inclined to provide a level of support far superior support than you are likely to get with any free option.  Personally, I prefer to install fresh.


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm partial to Acronis True Image, especially since you can make a bootable CD/DVD (depending upon the version's size) and clone, resize, backup and more off of the disc. For Samsung drives I use their migration software most of the time.


----------



## holyprof (Dec 18, 2019)

Fresh install is always better, but for cloning I use the free open-source sofware Clonezilla since 2008 (on 150+ PCs on work - desktops, laptops and netbooks). It has never failed me.
https://clonezilla.org/
I recommend using the ubuntu-based image if you use UEFI boot.


----------



## Vario (Dec 19, 2019)

Rickkins said:


> Hi guys, just a quick question here.
> 
> Getting a new Samsung 970 EVO Plus for Christmas, upgrading from the 960 model. Don't wanna bother with a fresh install, so what's best to use to accomplish moving  my c drive in it's entirety from old to new...??
> 
> Thanks...!!


Just use the Samsung data migration software, that is exactly what it is designed to do.  I am in agreement with @TheRagnarok , I have used this several times with 970 Evo and 970 Pro it is very fast, efficient, works really well.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> the company you gave money to will be inclined to provide a level of support far superior support than you are likely to get with any free option.



they all tell you to pound sand. They just might do it with an official "company.tld" address. None of them are going to help you get data back from a failed clone.

note: they are also just branded versions of Acronis FYI readers.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 19, 2019)

Samsung has there own free cloning software. I wouldn't even bother with anything else

Data Migration
https://www.samsung.com/semiconduct...load_tab_0101_anchorpar2-st_semi_down_list_ex


----------



## Rickkins (Dec 29, 2019)

So, the 960 to 970 plus upgrade went without an issue. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

So, continuing on, the 960 will no go into my son's computer. He has a WD Black spinner. Would I be correct in assuming that HDClone will get the job done...??

Thanks.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 29, 2019)

I use easus disk copy iso, or clonezilla. For getting medieval on partitions I use Paragon Hard Disk Manager to clone partitions.


----------



## Rickkins (Dec 29, 2019)

Yea, I don't believe he's made any partitions. On the other hand, I don't know how much info he has on his C drive. Guess I otter start there...


----------



## Samiam66 (Dec 29, 2019)

Macrium Reflect hands down ...... images can get pertty big..make sure you have storage
diskpart to setup a bare drive...command line


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 29, 2019)

Norton ghost of course. Fast and easy to use. Too bad no longer supported.

Just use Clonezilla. It's free and doesn't require you to create bootable media.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 29, 2019)

Windows 10 still has the older image backup option included from Windows 7.









						How to Create a System Image Backup in Windows 7, 8, or 10
					

The built-in backup utilities in Windows are pretty solid. Let’s take a look at how to create a full backup image of your PC without the need for a third party utility.




					www.howtogeek.com
				






Regeneration said:


> Just use Clonezilla. It's free and doesn't require you to create bootable media.


I thought Clonezilla required you to boot into the provided Linux distribution on a flash drive to perform the drive clone?


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 29, 2019)

Regeneration said:


> Norton ghost of course. Fast and easy to use. Too bad no longer supported.
> 
> Just use Clonezilla. It's free and doesn't require you to create bootable media.



+1 for clonezilla.


----------



## s3thra (Dec 29, 2019)

Clonezilla all the way. I used to use ShadowProtect at my work, but we've completely moved over to CloneZilla for the odd occasion where we need to do a full hard drive clone. It's proved to be the most reliable and configurable.


----------

